

Sleep Like The Dead - smacktoward
http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/

======
tgb
I don't know much about this site, but I can't say that quotes like this one
really inspire confidence:

> Our mattress reviews and ratings are based on 18,400+ consumer experiences
> collected from hundreds of online message / discussion boards and other
> credible sources.

------
pandatigox
Very useful as a reference. Thank you!!

------
coldtea
Not really a very enticing name.

